# My Puppy Has a Tumor



## BaumGSP (Nov 5, 2010)

So Sunday night my wife and I got back from a trip to St George for Thanksgiving. My dad was dog sitting while we were gone. I am playing fetch with my 16 week old GSP puppy and notice a lump on the top of her foot about the size of a golf ball. I called my dad and asked if he noticed and he said no, that he had been playing with her all day the day before and didn't notice anything. 
I took her to the vet first thing Monday morning and the vet informs us that she has a tumor and that we are lucky we came in because the skin was getting so tight she was at risk to have it split open. So the vet takes her in for surgery and removes the tumor tissue. He told us that the odds of a dog that young having cancer are very low and he isnt quite sure what the tumor is. 
So here we are, left wondering what the heck it could be or if its going to grow back or not. The vet said that if it continues to grow back or cancerous that she will have to face amputation or being put down. I am just sick and worried about whats going to happen. Has anyone else had something like this happen to their dog?


----------



## hunt14 (Oct 25, 2010)

I had a Choc Lab, not a pup but 4yr old had a tumor show up on his leg we took in nand the Vet cut it out. He said it didnt look very concerning but he would send it in to test for cancer. Befor the results came back my lab had another tumor on his neck. Long story short within 3 weeks he couldnt walk up or down the stairs. The vet said nothing could be done and we had to put him down. Definatly not a fun thing to go through.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

It could be a histiocytoma, which are not entirely uncommon and usually appear quite quickly like you mention.

These can be removed surgically. Usually they will go away naturally over the course of a few weeks, although they tend to cause quite a bit of irritation and the dog will often lick or bite the site raw. 

I've seen a few of these over the years, and had a young GSP of my own get one too.

Best to follow the advice of a vet you trust with this kind of thing though.


----------

